# Is Fromm Kidding?



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

Pretty amazing Fromm could put this grade of food on the market and charge over $70 a bag.

Sad, for $2.70lb.

Grain-Free Pork & Peas Recipe dog food - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I figured someone would eventually complain about all the peas. Or so I assume that is what you're referring to. I still love Fromm. I think it's the best kibble out there. It produces the best looking dogs I have seen and my dogs do great on it. For a while I thought one was getting sick but after eliminating all extra treats, he has done fine with it. I have tried just about every 'premium' kibble out there and Fromm is my number one choice.

Still, kibble is kibble, and all of the very best kibbles out there have different things I can point out that I dislike. In the end it's all over processed cereal.

I've started leaning more towards dehydrated foods. 

If we want to feed them steak we have to start feeding them steak, otherwise it's just cereal and there will always be something undesirable that you can find with it.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree that this recipe is ridiculous with the peas. Pork Meal is #5 on the list, which is a bit low for me, and it's the only meal. I love Fromm, but I agree this is overpriced. I will pick their Gold line over the Four Star line any day. Also, to be fair, the name is "Pork and Peas" 

One thing I do like about this one is that they didn't throw chicken in there anywhere, where most of their other recipes if I remember right always through chicken fat or chicken cartilage somewhere in the ingredients.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like a bag of peas, could they have broken them up into a few more ingredients? Handpicked Polynesian fruits really?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Wisconsin cheese! :lol:

I doubt they are getting the nice cheese, probably the old nasty left overs scraped off the machinery.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

2.7/lb...holy crap...

When I recommend Fromm to people, it's the Gold. I've seen dogs look great on it, and the price point is FAIR.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

GoingPostal said:


> Looks like a bag of peas, could they have broken them up into a few more ingredients? Handpicked Polynesian fruits really?


Well thank god it is "corn free", 

Can't have that in a good food when you can have 4 kinds of peas, mangos and cheese to give the food enough MSG to be eaten.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

ok, so they have one crappy one out of the bunch.
dont buy it.

still never had a recall.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm not really a fan of any of their grain free formulas....especially for the price.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

meggels said:


> I'm not really a fan of any of their grain free formulas....especially for the price.


I agree. There are better grain frees out there for cheaper. Love love the gold line though.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Fromm confuses me on pricing. Their Classic and Gold Lines are very good values... but when you get into their grain free and other line(I forget the name--I know they have black bags)... pricing just skyrockets. 

Just seems kind of weird. You go from about a dollar/lb. to 2-3 bucks/lb. 

Just strange.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree that the grain-free lines are too expensive for 26lb bags!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I didn't think I'd see Fromm manufacture this poor of a formula. What a disappointment: peas, pea flour, chickpeas and pea protein listed before the first fat; the only meat meal in 5th position; etc. And the marketing? Nothing like featuring the 18th - 20th ingredients with "hand-picked polynesian mango, pineapple . . . "


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

PDXdogmom said:


> I didn't think I'd see Fromm manufacture this poor of a formula. What a disappointment: peas, pea flour, chickpeas and pea protein listed before the first fat; the only meat meal in 5th position; etc. And the marketing? Nothing like featuring the 18th - 20th ingredients with "hand-picked polynesian mango, pineapple . . . "


It shows complete disrespect for the consumer. Merrick makes a similar food that is over 40% less and reads a lot better. $40/25lbs.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

SpinRetrievers said:


> It shows complete disrespect for the consumer. Merrick makes a similar food that is over 40% less and reads a lot better. $40/25lbs.


oh god, get over yourself, already. how about never a recall? is that disrespectful too.

i've seen worse foods, and recalls. to me, (not you) that's worse.
one poor food out of how many choices.
http://truthaboutpetfood2.com/tag/merrick-pet-food


http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/merrick-recalls-dog-treats/

http://google2.fda.gov/search?q=mer...v&lr=&proxystylesheet=FDAgov&requiredfields=-
archive%3AYes&output=xml_no_dtd&getfields=*

i guess that's respectful.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

domika said:


> I agree. There are better grain frees out there for cheaper. Love love the gold line though.


Would you mind posting the brand names? I rotate with three of the Fromm gf, but also looking for a couple other companies/brands to add to the mix. I was thinking Go!.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

bett said:


> oh god, get over yourself, already. how about never a recall? is that disrespectful too.
> 
> i've seen worse foods, and recalls. to me, (not you) that's worse.
> one poor food out of how many choices.
> ...


*shrug* I agree with SpinRetrievers. I think it's kind of offensive that the company would put that formula on the market and pass it off as good. I mean, I'm not losing sleep over it, but it does factor into how I view Fromm.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Never cared much for Fromm. My dogs ate it fine, but the results never impressed me. My neighbor tried just about every formula they make on their 4 star line and her dogs couldn't eat any of them w/o breaking out and she always brought me her bags instead of worrying about returning them. My dogs could eat it, but skin/coat was never great and poop was always soft and overall just not worth money IMO. Pongo is the only one that seem to do the best on it and he did pretty ok on the Surf and Turf and he really liked the Beef frittata one, but he keep mushy poo that got all stuck in his long hair and I am not dealing with that. But 1 dog out of 8 is just not good odds to me!


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Would you mind posting the brand names? I rotate with three of the Fromm gf, but also looking for a couple other companies/brands to add to the mix. I was thinking Go!.


Yes Go! is one of them. I order off of Petflow.com or Chewy.com so that is where I base my prices. Fromm ranges from $2.50-$2.58/lb in the largest sized bags there. 

Go! was $2.48/lb, Acana (Wild Prairie only) was $2.17/lb, Orijen Adult was $2.48/lb, TOTW (while I don't really like Diamond, it is still better ingredients wise IMO) was $1.63/lb and Annamaet (Salcha only) was $2.17/lb.

Obviously some of those brands got more expensive if they had more unique/expensive protein sources, but my dog does fine with chicken so I usually feed that in the brands.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

oh god bett, get over yourself, already. Do you have to turn every thread sour?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

This formula is very disappointing. 

I do like Fromm, I really do. But just... WHY?!

With that said, I ended up not being happy with the results after 6 months on the food. At first it seemed ok, but poop never got to the point how I 'liked' and he gained a bit of weight, lost muscle mass, just didn't look as good. We tried most of the GF formulas, as well as a few grain inclusive, and Gold Adult.

I do think their Classic and Gold line is superior. And from a fine brand. I think they're trustworthy. Just think they're totally abusing marketing with their Four Star formulas.

With that said, I think almost every brand of food has downfalls and formulas some won't like, etc. For example, I really don't particularly like a few things about Champion but I can't deny my dog does the best on Acana. I've had the best results with him on Acana and Go!/Now! for sure. And a lot of dogs seem to do very well on Fromm.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

NewfieAussie said:


> oh god bett, get over yourself, already. Do you have to turn every thread sour?



i turn every thread sour?

that's actually pretty funny, but i'm not sure you meant it to be.

at least i go under one name. and dont need a spread sheet to remember who i am and what board i'm on or banned from.

i hardly think the thread is sour.

dog kibble, has had it's issues. my issue, is that fromm never ever had a recall. 
pork and peas, nah, not something i think is good either. but....i do like their other stuff, and it agrees with my one easily fed kibble boy.

i didnt realize you were spinretrievers(or hershey, or hershey123, or monster's dad's) bodyguard. he seems to handle himself ok, without any help from anyone else.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, I agree that we've all seen worse foods. But they don't cost $71 for a 26 lb. bag. This is a perfect example of how a person may love a specific company for a variety of reasons; but shouldn't assume that all of it's products are created equal.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> Yes, I agree that we've all seen worse foods. But they don't cost $71 for a 26 lb. bag. This is a perfect example of how a person may love a specific company for a variety of reasons; but shouldn't assume that all of it's products are created equal.


and i for one, dont.
believe me, i get it. 
it's not in my guy's rotation.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

bett said:


> i turn every thread sour?
> 
> that's actually pretty funny, but i'm not sure you meant it to be.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure who you think NewfieAussie is...but she hasn't been banned from here before...

Let's try to keep this civil guys. Everyone is entitled to their opinion on this food and company.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

I agree. I think I made a valid point challenging the ethics and business practices of this company.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

meggels said:


> I'm not sure who you think NewfieAussie is...but she hasn't been banned from here before...
> 
> Let's try to keep this civil guys. Everyone is entitled to their opinion on this food and company.



wasnt referring to NewfieAussie being banned.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of pork anyway. And that much peas... Meh. I've been a long time fromm feeder, but lately the dogs have been looking "squishy" vs sleek and muscular. Their coats aren't as nice either. Not sure what's going on but I'm on the prowl for something new!


----------



## Mad Max (Jun 26, 2013)

I was feeding my Cattle Dog Fromm 4★ for 7 months and she started to pack on some pounds. She has been eating Orijen for a month and is already looking better! I think Fromm is a good food, but might be a little too high in carbs for her.


----------

